# Systema with V. Vasiliev Sarasota, FL Nov. 18-20



## SonnyPuzikas (Aug 1, 2005)

RUSSIAN COMBAT ACADEMY

PRESENTS

*ESSENCE OF THE SYSTEM*

SEMINAR WITH *VLADIMIR VASILIEV*

_November 19-20, 2005. Sarasota, FL_

Russian Combat Academy in Sarasota, FL will be hosting its third annual seminar with Chief Instructor of Russian System outside of Russia VLADIMIR VASILIEV.
Development of the core strength through breathing and movement, incredible depth of the basics and free of emotional attachment and confines of any style movement will be the topics for this seminar. 

*SEMINAR INFORMATION*

Saturday, November 19, 2005  10:30am  4:00pm
Sunday, November 20, 2005  10:30am  3:30pm

Seminar will be held at the gymnasium at the Girls Inc. of Sarasota
(201 S. Tuttle Rd., Sarasota, FL 34236)
Friday, November 18, 2005 bonus class with KWAN LEE (Systema Arizona)
6-8pm at the Russian Combat Academy (126 N. Orange Ave., back entrance, Sarasota.)

Seminar cost (if paid by November 1st. 2005) is $ 175.00, after November 1st. - $ 200.00
Make funds payable to Russian Combat Academy and mail to: Russian Combat Academy, 126 N. Orange Ave., back entrance, Sarasota, FL 34236 or call (941)356-9371 with your credit card information. We accept Visa, MC and Amex.
LE, military and first responders, as well as certified Systema instructors contact us for special rates.

Friday evening, Saturday and Sunday snacks and beverages for the participants, as well as Saturday night informal BBQ party on the beach for the participants and guests are complimentary.
Block of rooms has been reserved for the participants at the Gulf beach front Helmsley Sandcastle hotel (www.helmsleysandcastle.com) on beautiful Lido beach in Sarasota at the very special rate of $89 per night. *Rooms HAVE to * *be reserved by October 18th*. in order to receive this low rate. Call the hotel at (941)388-2181 or (800)225-2181 to make a reservation. Mention Russian Combat Academy.

For more information e-mail sonny@russiancombatacademy.com


----------



## NYCRonin (Aug 2, 2005)

Any of y'all that are curious about Systmema - and have yert to train with SP or VV - IF you do get to  this seminar - ALL doubts and first questions will be answered - convincingly.

I wish I could be there for the session - I cant  - but encourage ALL that seek to taste from our vodka glass..Come! With an open mind and spirit - for 'the body' will take care of itself.

Sonny P. - ROCK that group! As I know ya will.
And enjoy your time with Vlad - when your 1 on 1 and otherwise alone. You and I both know that special private time - go for it and enjoy...moy druk!

The rest? If they  come with 'empty cups' - -they will be refreshed and enjoy the taste!
I wish all in attendace the joy of new knowledge revealed - and growth!

AND - A  REFLECTION ON  THIS EXPERIENCE - would be VERY welcome here! 
Please, if moved to - do so.


----------



## SonnyPuzikas (Sep 21, 2005)

Hotel rooms are going fast- number of people decided to make a small vacation out of this. Reserve yours by October 18th.- as end of November here is not a good time to be looking for a hotel room in the last minute.

After the Novemeber 19-20, 2005 Vladimir will not be back in FL until 2007...


----------

